# Zombie Bass



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Was out on my grandmas pond tonight and saw a Bass swimming on its side on the surface. Scooped him up with a net and a immediate smell of rotten fish filled the air. This fish was still alive when i netted it. Turned it over and saw it’s wounds. Anyone have any idea what could’ve happened? Looks to me like some sort of bacteria/ infection/ disease? But the weird thing is I was fishing all day long and only just now saw the fish come up. Maybe a recent injury but what could’ve done it?


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

looks like a big snapping turtle got ahold of him.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> View attachment 317625
> Was out on my grandmas pond tonight and saw a Bass swimming on its side on the surface. Scooped him up with a net and a immediate smell of rotten fish filled the air. This fish was still alive when i netted it. Turned it over and saw it’s wounds. Anyone have any idea what could’ve happened? Looks to me like some sort of bacteria/ infection/ disease? But the weird thing is I was fishing all day long and only just now saw the fish come up. Maybe a recent injury but what could’ve done it?


It could have also started from a stab from a blue herring. A Crain. A buddy of mine had a pond few years back & he had a Crain that was ultimately responsible for killing several Bass.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Otter!


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Pretty sure that's turtle bite, you may want to fish him out. Grab some beef livers.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like a snapper to me!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dead fish swimming...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'd have to see the fish a little closer to tell if it was all injury or infection. Are the margins clean or discolored and inflamed with a white like fuzz. This time of year they can get a bacteria infection that starts from a small wound. The bacteria is Flexibacter Columnaris (https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...06D0EECAE79EDB96B98A06D0EECAE79ED&FORM=VDQVAP , for want of better terms it creates a lesion like flesh eating bacteria, I don't think that is what is on your bass. You typically see a saddle across the back. It's specific to fish so don't panic. Also, another bacteria is Aeromonas hydrophila. Both of these can start from wounds. 

Looks like a wound to me mostly.


----------

